# New York state gun laws



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Do not want or mean this political (already got dinged)


F.Y.I.
Gun owners, outdoorsmen do the research and see what just passed as law in NY. Really sad...we all need to stand up together and defend our rights!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nothing wrong with sharing the facts.

New York's law will:

Ban possession of any high-capacity magazines regardless of when they were made or sold. Going forward, only clips able to hold up to seven rounds can be sold in the state. Clips able to hold 7-10 rounds can be possessed, but cannot be loaded with more than seven rounds. If an owner is found to have eight or more bullets in a magazine, he or she could face a misdemeanor charge.

Require ammunition dealers to do background checks, similar to those for gun buyers. Dealers will be required to report all sales, including amounts, to the state. Internet sales of ammunition will be allowed, but the ammunition will have to be shipped to a licensed dealer in New York state for pickup.

Police will have to create a registry of assault weapons. Those New Yorkers who already own such weapons would be required to register their guns with the state.

Require therapists, who believes a mental health patient made a credible threat of harming others, to report the threat to a mental health director, who would then have to report serious threats to the state Department of Criminal Justice Services. A patient's gun could be taken from him or her, as well.

Stolen guns should be reported within 24 hours.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Also found this from USA Today


"The new laws provide for an immediate ban on semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols with a "military-style features," such as a flash suppressor or a bayonet mount. Guns that had been legal but are being banned would be grandfathered in, but their owners must to register with the state."



I wonder if the "military style features" are limited to the two listed above or include pistol grips,folding stocks etc. That was included in the original assault weapons ban. I bet the latter...


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

http://open.nysenate.gov/legislation/bill/S2230-2013

This is link to the law as it's wrote. ( very long )
Looks like gun games i.e. IDPA, USPSA, 3 gun etc. Are done, unless you want to play with a 7 Rd. Mag.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

They are trying to make any rifle with one military attachment an assault weapon and therefore banned.

So any semi-auto with a flash suppressor, folding stock, adjustable/collapsable stock etc. Will be done.

This is a slippery slope IMO! 

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope it stays in NY....Kasick better not allow that crap here....but I am sure our Mayor in Columbus will try something again..... like he did before


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

How could CMP shooters practice with 7 rd. mags?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

They'll mandate everyone have BOB Sleds under the BCG


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

If they think this is going to change the amount of crime in New York state, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Is this a violation of NY law?

_Workers cleaning a cannon, last fired more than 200 years ago, were shocked to find Friday that it was still loaded with gunpowder, wadding and a cannonball.

The preservation workers from New York's Central Park Conservancy were removing rust from the antique cannon, which once fired munitions aboard the British warship HMS Hussar, when they made the explosive discovery, New York police Detective Brian Sessa said._

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/13/us/new-york-loaded-antique-cannon/index.html


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> How could CMP shooters practice with 7 rd. mags?


Because the CMP is all about the M1 Garand and that is all it is designed for. And it uses a clip, not a magazine. The program was started after people entering the armed forces were such poor shots, they wanted civilians to learn to shoot. And since the M1 Garand is an historic semi automatic military weapon, it may fall under this new ban. Even though the government sold them to citizens that qualified under the CMP training program.

Watch the New York crime rate sky rocket since the bad guys can now out gun the honest citizens even worse than before.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I hope it stays in NY....Kasick better not allow that crap here....but I am sure our Mayor in Columbus will try something again..... like he did before




He won't have to, good money is betting an executive order is coming that will make it a federal law


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow..... a criminal at the swipe of a pen


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wait till they start saying You dont need 7 rounds to kill a deer!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Because the CMP is all about the M1 Garand and that is all it is designed for. And it uses a clip, not a magazine. The program was started after people entering the armed forces were such poor shots, they wanted civilians to learn to shoot. And since the M1 Garand is an historic semi automatic military weapon, it may fall under this new ban. Even though the government sold them to citizens that qualified under the CMP training program.
> 
> Watch the New York crime rate sky rocket since the bad guys can now out gun the honest citizens even worse than before.


I'm just sayin' if the N.Y. legislators are that determined to regulate magazine capacity, I'm sure they won't see the difference between a clip and a mag.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

2 things to add to this discussion. 1] The whole of NY state leo's are up in arms[no pun intended] cause they weren't exempted from the law. Now amendments have to be tacked on so they won't be low on ammo in a gunfight. Hey, they got along ok with six shooters for 100+ years. 2] our VP was quoted as saying that the govt doesn't have the time or resources to prosecute those who lie on their paperwork.
So we need more regs and doctors to question us about our legal ownership?
Why when leo's are minutes away are law abiding citizens limited resources for their own defense?


----------

